# Looking For A Private Chef



## drew rosen (Apr 15, 2004)

I am looking for a private chef for a friend of mine. The person must have a nutrition background and stick to strict dietary guidelines. It is a one year contract, with possible future after the one year. It will be 6 months in New York City, 4 months in Rural Michigan and 2 months on the road. More or less.

Health insurance is included.

Travel expenses from New York and accomdations outside of New York will be made.

The job is lunch for 5 people and dinner for 1-2. Very occasionally it will be more; but rare. Low salt, no sugar, no added fat diet. Low animal protein as well.

Clean Background is imperative. Must have a great attitude and a good sense of humor.

If you are interested please email me your resume: Put Private Chef in the subject line please.

[email protected]

Further information will be given after resume is viewed.


----------



## paul (Nov 4, 2005)

please define "Clean Background."
thank you.


----------



## drew rosen (Apr 15, 2004)

No convictions or no contests.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You mean felonies only or are you including misdemeanours?


----------

